# Airport activé, mais pas de signal et identifiant borne indisponible



## Lauenstein (19 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai une connexion internet par Livebox qui fonctionne (mon Powerbook G4 est parfaitement connecté), mais je ne parviens plus à me connecter avec mon tout nouveau MacBook (qui a pourtant déjà été connecté sur le net par cette livebox). Je l'avais configuré sur le modèle de mon Powerbook.

Voilà les symptômes:
Airport: activé
Niveau de signal null
Indentifiant de la borne: indisponible 

Je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses sur les forums (trop nombreux?). Il se peut que j'ai fait une fausse manip et que j'ai bloqué quelque chose sans le vouloir.  

Je ne suis pas très forte en informatique et je ne comprends pas toujours le jargon technique. Merci de m'aider.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

Lauenstein a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une connexion internet par Livebox qui fonctionne (mon Powerbook G4 est parfaitement connecté), mais je ne parviens plus à me connecter avec mon tout nouveau MacBook (qui a pourtant déjà été connecté sur le net par cette livebox). Je l'avais configuré sur le modèle de mon Powerbook.
> 
> ...





Bonsoir Lauenstein, bienvenue sur MacG. 
Tu aurais dû poser ta question ici. 
As-tu lancé l'assistant airport ?
As-tu redémarré sur le CD Apple Hardware Test fourni avec le Mac, il permet de tester le matériel ?


----------



## Lauenstein (19 Janvier 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; de passer par l'assistant, mais sans aucun r&#233;sultat.
Je n'ai pas utilis&#233; le CD, mais le mat&#233;riel marche a priori, puisque j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter au net sur le Macbook en question avant. Entre temps j'ai essay&#233; de me connecter &#224; une autre livebox que la mienne (mais avec la cl&#233;WEP dans les r&#232;gles) et c'est depuis ce moment que je ne capte plus de signal du tout (o&#249; que je sois).
Dois comment utiliser ce CD dont tu parles (et comment)?


----------



## Lauenstein (19 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Bonsoir Lauenstein, bienvenue sur MacG.
> Tu aurais dû poser ta question ici.
> As-tu lancé l'assistant airport ?
> As-tu redémarré sur le CD Apple Hardware Test fourni avec le Mac, il permet de tester le matériel ?



Je n'ai eu que deux CD d'installation avec le MacBook, dont je ne me suis pas servie.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

Lauenstein a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; de passer par l'assistant, mais sans aucun r&#233;sultat.
> Je n'ai pas utilis&#233; le CD, mais le mat&#233;riel marche a priori, puisque j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; me connecter au net sur le Macbook en question avant. Entre temps j'ai essay&#233; de me connecter &#224; une autre livebox que la mienne (mais avec la cl&#233;WEP dans les r&#232;gles) et c'est depuis ce moment que je ne capte plus de signal du tout (o&#249; que je sois).
> Dois comment utiliser ce CD dont tu parles (et comment)?



Essaie en recr&#233;ant une nouvelle configuration.
Lis bien l'aide Airport, fais les tests.
Il faudra peut-&#234;tre relancer la borne. 



Lauenstein a dit:


> Je n'ai eu que deux CD d'installation avec le MacBook, dont je ne me suis pas servie.




Etrange que tu n'aies pas le CD Apple Hardware Test, &#224; moins qu'il n'yen ait pas avec les Macs intel, mais je trouve &#231;a bizarre....
 :hein:


----------



## Lauenstein (19 Janvier 2007)

Merci pour ton aide macmarco.
Entre temps j'ai trouv&#233; que le Hardware Test est sur le disc d'installation 1 (mais je n'ai pas encore essay&#233.
J'ai lu l'aide Airport, mais mon probl&#232;me n'appara&#238;t pas.
J'ai d&#233;j&#224; verifi&#233; la configuration (elle devrait &#234;tre bonne puisqu'identique &#224; mon powerBook et elle a d&#233;j&#224; march&#233;e).
Est-ce que relancer la borne veut dire desactiver Airport et r&#233;activer? C'est en tout cas quelque chose que j'ai essay&#233;.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

Lauenstein a dit:


> Merci pour ton aide macmarco.
> Entre temps j'ai trouvé que le Hardware Test est sur le disc d'installation 1 (mais je n'ai pas encore essayé).
> J'ai lu l'aide Airport, mais mon problème n'apparaît pas.
> J'ai déjà verifié la configuration (elle devrait être bonne puisqu'identique à mon powerBook et elle a déjà marchée).
> Est-ce que relancer la borne veut dire desactiver Airport et réactiver? C'est en tout cas quelque chose que j'ai essayé.



De rien. 
Tu me rassures pour le Hardware Test.

Je parle de créer une nouvelle configuration, même si tu choisis les mêmes options.
Par relancer la borne, je parle de l''éteindre/rallumer. 
Lance aussi le diagnostic réseau via l'assistant(Préférences système/Réseau/Assistant).


----------



## Lauenstein (19 Janvier 2007)

J'ai essay&#233; tout ce que tu sugg&#232;re. Pas de probl&#232;me de Hardware. Avec une nouvelle config c'est pareil.
Je me demande pourquoi je n'ai pas de signal. Je crois que la cl&#233; du probl&#232;me est l&#224;. Est-ce que quelque chose dans l'ordi peut bloquer le signal, en emp&#234;cher la r&#233;ception?


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2007)

Lauenstein a dit:


> J'ai essay&#233; tout ce que tu sugg&#232;re. Pas de probl&#232;me de Hardware. Avec une nouvelle config c'est pareil.
> Je me demande pourquoi je n'ai pas de signal. Je crois que la cl&#233; du probl&#232;me est l&#224;. Est-ce que quelque chose dans l'ordi peut bloquer le signal, en emp&#234;cher la r&#233;ception?





Je pencherais pour un probl&#232;me de pr&#233;f&#233;rences corrompues.
Lance l'utilitaire admin airport(Applications/Utilitaires) pour voir s'il d&#233;tecte la borne.


----------



## Lauenstein (20 Janvier 2007)

macmarco a dit:


> Je pencherais pour un problème de préférences corrompues.
> Lance l'utilitaire admin airport(Applications/Utilitaires) pour voir s'il détecte la borne.



Effectivement il ne détecte pas de borne. Quand je clique sur "autre", il propose:
Adresse: 10.1.1.1
Et demande un mot de passe
Que faire?

J'ai l'impression que c'est la bonne piste, sans savoir si c'est grave et comment résoudre le problème. Mais bon on avance, ce qui est déjà pas mal (en informatique je bloque plus souvent que je n'avance quand je ne suis pas en eaux connues).


----------



## flotow (20 Janvier 2007)

qu'il ne la trouve pas, c'est pas normal, mais fait quand meme l'association, on sait jamais


----------



## Lauenstein (20 Janvier 2007)

Dans Aide ils conseillent de "vérifier que le fil d'antenne est bien connecté à la carte airport" en suivant "des instructions fournies avec votre ordinateur". J'imagine que cela ne concerne pas les ordi ayant airport d'origine.


----------



## Lauenstein (20 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> qu'il ne la trouve pas, c'est pas normal, mais fait quand meme l'association, on sait jamais



Cela veut dire quoi "faire l'association"?


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

J'ai quelques pb de d&#233;connection-reconnection, r&#233;guli&#232;rement, avec une freebox. Je d&#233;velopperai pas ici, il n'a peut-&#234;tre pas de rapport avec ton pb (je le ferai dans le fil sur la Freebox), mais bon, au cas o&#249; &#231;a aiderait&#8230;

Donc:
R&#233;guli&#232;rement, le plus souvent apr&#232;s une mise en veille ou un reboot de la borne, j'ai des d&#233;connections et alors que le r&#233;seau est l&#224; (je le vois dans la barre de menu), je n'ai pas de barre, elles sont gris&#233;es, je suis oblig&#233; de d&#233;connecter-reconnecter 5-6 fois pour qu'il le rechoppe ou alors je dois soit quitter ma session, soit carr&#233;ment red&#233;marrer. C'est sous 10.4.8 (version de MacOS), avec un Titanium G4 et un iBook G3.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Comme le suggère teo, essaie et réessaie encore, parfois il n'y a que comme ça que ça finit par marcher.
Lance et relance le diagnostic réseau(Préférences système/Réseau/Assistant/Diagnostic réseau), démarre et redémarre ta borne, crée une autre configuration et passe de l'une à l'autre.


----------



## Lauenstein (20 Janvier 2007)

Alors là vous allez être déçu...
Je suis championne les actions à répétitions quand je désespère... Je désactive/active la borne à répétition, je tente de me connecter par tous les moyens (en passant l'assitant, nouvelles config...) depuis deux semaines!!!!!!!
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
Ceci étant, je sens que je vais continuer pendant un moment.

Je me demande quand même où est passé cette satanée borne...

Aux dernières config je n'ai plus trouvé le chemin pour changer d'adresse IP d'ailleurs (je crois que cela commence à être le bordel dans l'ordi et ma tête). Quelqu'un peut-il me rafraîchir la mémoire.

Merci à tous 
Tant de dévouement informatique m'impressionne!


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

Red&#233;marre sur le DVD d'install et red&#233;marre sur le Hardware Test Disk comme Macmarco te le conseille.
S'il ne d&#233;tecte pas de pb avec la carte wifi (fais le test long, &#231;a fait pas de mal), connecte ton ordi avec le cable Ethernet et vois si tu arrives &#224; te connecter au net. Tu verras d&#233;j&#224; un peu plus clair cot&#233; connection si avec cable &#231;a marche  
Ensuite, &#224; part jeter les pr&#233;fs, les mots de passe etc, j'ai pas trop d'id&#233;es l&#224;


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> Redémarre sur le DVD d'install et redémarre sur le Hardware Test Disk comme Macmarco te le conseille.
> S'il ne détecte pas de pb avec la carte wifi (fais le test long, ça fait pas de mal), connecte ton ordi avec le cable Ethernet et vois si tu arrives à te connecter au net. Tu verras déjà un peu plus clair coté connection si avec cable ça marche
> Ensuite, à part jeter les préfs, les mots de passe etc, j'ai pas trop d'idées là






Oui, essaie aussi la connexion ethernet. 
As-tu aussi essayé d'aller dans un cybercafé ou un hot spot pour tester le wifi ?


----------



## Lauenstein (20 Janvier 2007)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeees!
 

Les voies del'informatique sont inpénétrables!
Je vous écrit depuis le MacBook qui n'avait plus de signal de borne depuis deux semaines, donc pas d'internet. Le pire c'est que je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela marche à nouveau...
J'ai suivi les conseils de Teo et j'ai fait un Hardware Test long (pas de problèmes repérés d'ailleurs). Au bout du Test j'ai redémarré l'ordi et le signal était là. Je n'ai rien changé au config, pas entré de code, rien, rien, rien... il était juste revenu comme s'il était parti en vacances aux îles un petit moment.

Encore merci à tous! Me voici à nouveau macuser et internaute comblée.


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

Lauenstein a dit:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeees!
> 
> 
> Les voies del'informatique sont inpénétrables!
> ...




Ouf !!! Tant mieux ! 
Content pour toi ! 

J'ai l'impression qu'airport n'ame pas trop l'inactivité, j'ai eu du mal à réactiver ma connexion après quelques jours d'absence il n'y a pas longtemps. :mouais:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2007)

ici, c'est carr&#233;ment de quelques minutes ou quelques heures, quelque soit l'age de la machine ou le processeur 

Tant mieux si &#231;a fonctionne &#224; nouveau, les conseils de Macmarco valent toujours la peine d'&#234;tre suivi !


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2007)

teo a dit:


> ici, c'est carrément de quelques minutes ou quelques heures, quelque soit l'age de la machine ou le processeur
> 
> Tant mieux si ça fonctionne à nouveau, les conseils de Macmarco valent toujours la peine d'être suivi !




 

Par contre, j'avais pas eu de problème chez toi !


----------



## Lauenstein (21 Janvier 2007)

C'est possible que ce soit l'inactivité. J'étais partie quelques jours pour Nouvel An (mais il me semble que j'avais éteint la machine). L'essentiel c'est que ça marche.

Il me reste juste à résoudre un mystère de sortie de courrier sur mail (c'est quand l'ordi veut...) et après tout sera parfait. Mais je vais essayer de poser cette question au bon endroit pour changer


----------



## Patlevrai (15 Mai 2007)

Mon Macbook a quelques heures et j'ai le même souci. Sauf qu'il n'a jamais été sur le web lui. Et que j'ai déjà vu son identifiant s'afficher. Donc ce n'est pas l'inactivité je crois bien ! Enfin c'est ce que j'en déduis !


----------



## philou9178 (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

pareil mon macbook a quelques heures,
et impossible de le faire fonctionner en Wifi sur freebox V5.
En Ethernet, ca fonctionne bien.
Je continue mes recherches
bonne journée,


----------



## teo (31 Mai 2007)

Tu as param&#233;tr&#233; les infos sur la page Free de ton compte ? Vois-tu le nom de ta borne dans le menu ?


----------

